#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Click Here
*
NIT Jalandhar Year of Establishment:* 1987.

*NIT Jalandhar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Jalandhar Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Jalandhar Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank* 

*Gen Candidate*
31837

*OPPH*
 316134

*OB*
                                                         146024

*OBPH*
371465

*SC*
                                                         154066

*SCPH*
302628

*ST*
747048

*STPH*
371055





*NIT Jalandhar Branches In Engineering:*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringIndustrial and Production EngineeringInstrumentation and Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTextile Engineering
*NIT Jalandhar Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
 
*NIT Jalandhar Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* NA.

*NIT Jalandhar Engineering Placements 2012:*

S. No
Date
Company
Salary (LPA)
Offers

1
3rd Aug
Freescale
6.5
3

2
4th Aug
Thoughtworks
5.86
2

3
9th Aug
Telcon
6.5
2

4
10th Aug
Evalueserve
3
5

5
11th Aug
Comviva
3.85
14

6
12th Aug
Samsung(SEL- R&D)
6.65
8

7
20th Aug
Tata motors
6
11

8
3rd Sept
Honda 2 wheelers
5
1

9
5th Sept
TCS
3.16
92

10
8th Sept
Accenture
3
10

11
10th Sept
Maruti
4.9
3

12
12th Sept
Hero motocorp
5.86
6

13
13th Sept
Saint gobain
4.5
5

14
19th Sept
Alstom power
4.6
7

15
24th Sept
Indian Army
7
1

16
26th Sept
Mahindra & Mahindra
4.76
0

17
26th Sept
SPCL
3
10

18
27th Sept
India bulls
4.65
18

19
28th Sept
IOCL
9
4

20
29th Sept
Wipro
3.25
31

21
30th Sept
Polaris software
4.25
19

22
1st Oct
Indus Valley Partner
5.75
2

23
3rd Oct
Ericsson Global
3.8
36

24
4th Oct
L&T infotech
3
14

25
5th Oct
Capgemini
3.05
20

26
8th Oct
Jindal Stainless Ltd
5
6

27
9th Oct
L&T
3.5
6

28
12th Oct
Tata Technology
3.8
4

29
13th Oct
Samsung(SIEL)
4.5
1

30
16th Oct
Mu-sigma
3.3
3

31
22nd Oct
Ashok Leyland
7.2
3

32
24th Oct
Cadence Design
9.7
2

33
30th Oct
Microsoft
16
0

34
31st Oct
Honda 4 wheelers
3.7
4

35
2nd Nov
Aricent
3.5
4

36
4th Nov
Sapient Nitro
4.5
13

37
8th Nov
Gammon India
3.25
10

38
9th Nov
L&T (HED)
3.75
5

39
13th Nov
Gaboli Networks
3.25
3

40
16th Nov
Verizon
5
3

41
17th Nov
Balmer lawrie
6.56
2

42
19th Nov
GMR
4
2

43
26th Nov
GreyB
4.36
2

44
29th Nov
Vardhman
2.4
2

45
8th Dec
Compro
4.7
4

46
11th Dec
Taco
3.6
10

47
12th Dec
Interra Systems
4.5
3

48
14th Dec
Samtel
4.5
1

49
15th Dec
Simplex
3.7
5

50
16th Dec
JSW
3.7
30

51
19th Dec
SRF Ltd.
4.5
0

52
21st Dec
Beroe
4
3

53
22nd Dec
BOC India
4.6
0

54
23rd Dec
L&T Ramboll
3.4
7

55
7th Jan
Selindia
2.5
0

56
19th Jan
Technip
4.5
8

57
2nd Feb
Rancore
5
12

58
7th Feb
CDOT
7.4
4

59
8th Feb
Afcons
3.35
2

60
10th Feb
ITDC
3.3
6

61
15th Feb
HMEL
5
5

62
28th Feb
Yatra.com
7.5
2

63
29th Feb
Suzuki Powertrain
4.9
7

64
6th Marh
Aakash Institute
6
0

65
13th Mar
JP cementation
3.5
0

66
19th Mar
Sharda University
5.3
10

67
20th Mar
Punj Lloyd
4.4
4

68
24th Mar
SAP
6.5
0

69
29th Mar
BPCL
10
7

70
30th Mar
Aarti International
2.5
3

71
16th April
Navyug Infosolutionscse/ece/ice
4.5
2

72
20th April
Galgotia University
5
15

73
2nd May
Graphic Era UniversitMtech
4.5
8

74
9th May
Lakshya Institute
4.5
2

75
11th May
BEL
6.25
2

76
18th May
LPU
5
1

77
30th May
Samsung (SEL-Testincse
5.8
5

*Total Offers*
*567*





*NIT Jalandhar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*The Institute campus is wide spread over an area of 154 acres. It has many topographical features, various buildings of different nature with clean and wide roads surrounded by a green belt.


The campus area has been broadly divided into different functional zones:


(i) institution zone for teaching departments/centers/administration


(ii) residential zone for the faculty and staff


(iii) students’ hostel zone.


Other amenities on the campus include a guest house, a community centre, a dispensary, shopping centre, banks, post office, sports complex, playgrounds, new Tennis courts, Basketball courts, Volleyball courts, open air theatre, central seminar hall and night canteen etc.


*Central library:*Library is housed in a three storied building situated in the midst of all departments and hostels and is easily accessible to all/everyone in the campus.  The total carpet area of Library is 1540 sq.feet. All students, faculty members and staff of the institute are entitled to make use of the library facilities.  Industrial establishments/corporate houses can also avail of  the library services on taking institutional/ corporate membership of the library.  Library consultation facilities are also available to faculty and students of outside institutes/organization on request. 

*NIT Jalandhar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The hostels provides the students with an atmosphere much like a home away from home.It provides them with all the necessary facilities which helps them to acclimatize well with this new ambiance. Every hostel has its own mess which is managed and run by the students themselves. Keeping in mind the different tastes of the students, the mess caters them with healthy and tasty food.


In all National Institute of Technology, Jalandhar has six boys hostels and two girls hostels to accommodate the assents of the institute in the most comfortable and conducive manner.

*NIT Jalandhar Address:* National Institute of Technology Jalandhar N.I.T. Post Office Jalandhar (PB) – 144 011, India.

*NIT Jalandhar Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Jalandhar btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placements hostel campus facilities

----------


## SuperRaju1111

plz reply someone----> jee mains 166
cbse-87.8%  chandigarh home state and obc can i get nit jallandar :(sweat):

----------


## Kash chopra

> plz reply someone----> jee mains 166
> cbse-87.8%  chandigarh home state and obc can i get nit jallandar


Hey your rank would be more than 20000...... Because of your category quota u can get a better nit.. all the very best  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Hey your rank would be more than 20000...... Because of your category quota u can get a better nit.. all the very best


Thank u very much for ur reply.... :(angel): 
I wud be glad if u tell the best option for me.....
I m interested in mech>ece>cse...... and preferably near chandigarh.......

PLZ PLZ do REPLY    :(sweat):  :(sweat):  :(sweat):

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## shivam17

Hi
I got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in ISC board.
Category-general ; state- U.P.
Can i get admission in NIT Jalandhar in mech/electrical/civil branches....?

----------


## Era Gill

U have very less chances to get nit jalandhar because your rank will be approx 25k

----------


## vishrutj

185 marks in JEE Main, and 92.6% in boards. Is CSE in NIT Jalandhar possible?
If not, then is ECE or EEE possible?
General category, Chandigarh state.

----------


## Era Gill

> 185 marks in JEE Main, and 92.6% in boards. Is CSE in NIT Jalandhar possible?
> If not, then is ECE or EEE possible?
> General category, Chandigarh state.


Your rank would be around 17000..... yes u have good chances to get nit jalandhar  :):

----------


## Rajkumar Raju

hello sir ,
     I got AIR - *138439 , CATEGORY - 37330  ranks with Percentile Score ( Paper I)  : 91.61  in JEE(Main)-2013 .
     I am from OBC (NCL) category.
     Is there any possibility for getting any NIT or IIIT college & Im from Andhra Pradesh.
                                                                 Thanks in advance .*

----------


## Shreya singh

> hello sir ,
>      I got AIR - *138439 , CATEGORY - 37330  ranks with Percentile Score ( Paper I)  : 91.61  in JEE(Main)-2013 .
>      I am from OBC (NCL) category.
>      Is there any possibility for getting any NIT or IIIT college & Im from Andhra Pradesh.
>                                                                  Thanks in advance .*


Your rank is much high for nits and iiit ..

----------


## Rajkumar Raju

Thank you very much for your valuable reply.
Really Im in a lots of tons of confusion.
Once again thanks & keep going ....  :):   :):

----------


## ashish0711

hello, i've got 24138 rank and i'm from OBC category(non home state). can i get admission in mech in NIT jalandhar? 
PLZ reply, i am in a lot of confusion and need help desperately..

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> hello, i've got 24138 rank and i'm from OBC category(non home state). can i get admission in mech in NIT jalandhar? 
> PLZ reply, i am in a lot of confusion and need help desperately..


U have few chances to get mech in nit jalandhar without home state quota .. What is your home state??

----------


## maany

sir, i have 19596 AIR in jee mains..  General HS : Delhi... is CSE or IT at jalandhar possible at my rank???

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

No u can't so just go with your home state quota and try for dtu  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> No u can't so just go with your home state quota and try for dtu


Today I got Seat in biotech at NIT jalandhar under "other state obc"   catg. Shud i pay the fees 40,000 and can i get some gud branch in spot   round or extra spot round ?  or other options r worth considering than   this (ece oe elect or civil in thapar or JP noida cs)

 Extra spot round is for only private institutes? 
Spot round is for NITs and private institutes? 

Say if i pay fees and didn't get a gud branch then can i refund the   fees??????  I read in the brochure that i can't refund after seat  allocation in spot  round. true???  

Kya karoon HELP????

----------

